# How NOT to rob a liquor store



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way too funny >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.glumbert.com/media/badrobber


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What an idiot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awwww poor innocent bottles of nectar gave their lives for that idiot.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

The only sad thing about this is, the pathetic thief will be out of jail before the ink on his finger prints dries and will be back on the street stealing and destroying other working peoples private property. IMO the best way to deal with guys like this is to put them on the receiving end of a firearm. I like the saying "Fight crime, shoot back!"


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Although I was saddened by his not breaking his neck in the original fall through the roof, I did like the part where the bottles kept falling off of the shelf and hitting him in the face while he was down, lol.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

That is funny as hell. Here's another one that made me giggle...


----------

